# New custom 41' cat boat build thread



## Paradise Outfitters (Feb 24, 2011)

A few of yall have asked for pics, specs, etc. of my new boat. It is a 41' aluminum custom cat, similar to the old line of Gravois boats. The materials were purchased from source, and is being assembled by a company called Razorhead out of New Orleans. Original completion date was set for mid june, but these guys are way ahead of schedule, as seen in the pictures, and delivery date is set for middle of May. Boat goes to paint next week, then wiring and engines. Custom tower will be put on last. Boat will be fitted with new Yamaha F350 outboards.

-Captain Hunter Caballero
www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Thats one thing I would like to learn. Building with aluminum.

Nice


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dadgum!


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Dude that's gona be Badazz!
I'm assuming center consol?


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Feb 24, 2011)

Calmday said:


> Dude that's gona be Badazz!
> I'm assuming center consol?


Yes.


----------



## JimN (May 26, 2004)

Sweet! Please keep posting pictures of the progress when you can.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Very Nice! Keep the pics coming...


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Man that's awesome, don't forget to put zincs!!! I have a friend with an aluminum boat and he had mad problems with electrolysis. He ended up welding two pieces of flat aluminum on the back of the boat under the water line with double rudder zincs on it and that helped him out alot.... We stay in the water full time though, I'm sure your building an awesome aluminum trailer to go with this thing...


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! More!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

2 Cool for sure!! That is a beast!! FISH ON!! Congrats


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Offshore aluminum boats didn't catch on here in the Gulf, more popular on the upper East Coast, West Coast, Canada, Australia, and some headboats. Designed in Australia? Many Alaska "go fast boats" are aluminum with gasoline engines and are sea-rated for really nasty choppy waters - which we get too! I am impressed.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't get over how big this boat is. For anyone on here who has fished with us before, you know our current outfit is not lacking on space. But to add 10 more feet is blowing my mind. We'll post some more pics after it hits the paintshop.


----------



## Paradise Outfitters (Feb 24, 2011)

Whoops. Had a typo in original post. Completion is set for mid-June, and boat is ahead of schedule, but will not be quite ready to run in May. More pics to come as I receive them


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

2cool!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

What is the estimated top speed and cruises speed ?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice please keep us updated with Pics.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

That boat is going to be a BEAST!!!

DL :smile:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a LOT of reclaimed beer cans! And an awesome use for 'em!


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats wicked. I'm building a 20 meter semi-sub here in Fiji at the moment.


----------



## nolaks (Feb 3, 2011)

hunter,

when you say purchased from source, do you mean all the pieces were precut. Who is the designer?


----------



## WesJ (Apr 12, 2010)

any updates on this beauty?


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Come on now don't leave us hanging!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

How is this Cat coming along?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks nice, Keep posting pictures of the progress!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

RLwhaler said:


> How is this Cat coming along?


I think I seen it at a little gas station just north of the levee Friday evening. Looked forever long and had a great paint job.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Spur...Now,if only we can get the owner to give us some numbers on this beautiful beast!

RL



spurgersalty said:


> I think I seen it at a little gas station just north of the levee Friday evening. Looked forever long and had a great paint job.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Patience my friends! I was fishing a tournament in Fourchon this weekend while Hunter put the finishing touches on the boat. I will get pics tomorrow when I head back to Venice! It's a beast!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

So that wasn't the 41 I seen Friday in Venice? Dang, if it wasn't, I think I'd be out of breath walking from the front to the back of the 41 footer.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

It probably was...


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

you got us chompin at the bits here! Let us see this sexy beast that you got!

S4L


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Holy smokes! 9,900 hits and still going.


----------



## robott (Aug 2, 2005)

Completion mid June...or July????


----------



## NationalGunTrader (Jan 26, 2012)

*Took some buddies down...*

I hope you guys like...

Fished with Hunter's group on Monday - great guys - serious about their business - and can put you on some fish when nobody else at the dock caught a thing.

Enjoy.


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!!! What a machine. 2cool!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Sweet! Does it run good with the 350s?


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

NationalGunTrader said:


> I hope you guys like...
> 
> Fished with Hunter's group on Monday - great guys - serious about their business - and can put you on some fish when nobody else at the dock caught a thing.
> 
> Enjoy.


How did she ride? We went out in May on his 32' and that's a nice boat but this one looks even better.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

What a beast. I like it no frills just tough sled. Would be curious to how it runs being that large and only two 350's.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

What a sled looks very nice!!! FISH ON!!


----------



## William Dean Sr. (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it the camera angle or are the motors tilted?


----------



## NationalGunTrader (Jan 26, 2012)

*Engines*

The engines are tilted...The mate said it allows the boat to only be 1-2" in the water when running - this allows for a super smooth ride and great fuel efficiency.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

what is the speed and fuel economy on something like that?

a


----------



## William Dean Sr. (Jun 30, 2011)

NationalGunTrader said:


> The engines are tilted...The mate said it allows the boat to only be 1-2" in the water when running - this allows for a super smooth ride and great fuel efficiency.


I wonder if the warranty would still apply by mounting it at a slant. They might argue that the piston wear is irregular due to the pistons laying on the side of the cylinder. (This is one reason why the in-line engine out lasted the V eninges; earlier years anyway) I wonder this without knowing anything about the piston configuration or the motors themselves. Just never seen that before.

Anyways, good looking boat.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

lookin great. cant wait to see more pics. very nice.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll be the first to say... I think it's ugly. 


Performance and fishability is all that matters though- love to hear the numbers and it looks like there is a ton of room!

Catch em up.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

NationalGunTrader said:


> The engines are tilted...The mate said it allows the boat to only be 1-2" in the water when running - this allows for a super smooth ride and great fuel efficiency.


Really?? I dont see how it would help having the cavitation plates at an angle. Very interesting and cool. Nice boat.


----------



## Makomecrazy (Mar 29, 2012)

*Beautiful boat!*

How much does it weigh? Where did you mount the fuel tanks? What is the cruising speed/fuel consumption? How is the ride at top speed?
Was this a kit? Are there drawings available?
I have always wanted to build an aluminum cat and while this is longer than I had in mind, the design is spot on.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

High Seas Drifter said:


> Well, I guess I'll be the first to say... I


This...... But pretty don't catch fish.


----------

